# Help finding Shimano track hubs??



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi, i own a shop, and without checking accepted a customers sheckels for a custom track bike wheelset. Fine and good, went to order, and apparently there are NO double threaded Dura Ace track hubs in existence, anywhere. Shimano says at least four months, and he will not, I repeat, NOT accept anything else, from any other manufacturer. Anyone have any good hints? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

Last time I checked Norco Canada had some hi flange sets in stock...I almost had my visa out too!

Not sure howd' youd go about buying them in America though.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

rideit said:


> Hi, i own a shop, and without checking accepted a customers sheckels for a custom track bike wheelset. Fine and good, went to order, and apparently there are NO double threaded Dura Ace track hubs in existence, anywhere. Shimano says at least four months, and he will not, I repeat, NOT accept anything else, from any other manufacturer. Anyone have any good hints? Thanks in advance!


Have you tried businesscycles.com? John has the best inventory of track equipment in the country


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

*Thanks, I did find businesscycles...*

The only problem is that with our pathetic margins, I can't afford to buy them retail without basically building the wheelset for free. Ideally I am looking for a distributor, or shop that would let a set go for a bit over wholesale...it's a strech, I know. Gracias!


----------



## felex (Dec 24, 2004)

rideit said:


> The only problem is that with our pathetic margins, I can't afford to buy them retail without basically building the wheelset for free. Ideally I am looking for a distributor, or shop that would let a set go for a bit over wholesale...it's a strech, I know. Gracias!


 so, wholesale these hubs are really cheap then?prolly like $50. marked up to over $200.


----------

